# BF 3 - Can someone please play CO-OP with me on the sniping mission?!



## mtb211

Everytime I play the mission my team mate will shoot prematurely and the hostages get killed... anyone want to play this mission with me?

There is no chat in the co - op so its frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb211

my orgin ID is conmbo2


----------



## mrjack

I'd be up for it. I've been able to do it without any communication, but it was frustrating.


----------



## mtb211

mrjack said:


> I'd be up for it. I've been able to do it without any communication, but it was frustrating.



cool man, I finally beat that... Im working on assasinating this guy.. i hope its not the last mission 

whats your tag


----------



## linkin

I did it with awildgoose, was fun! You really need someone who's not trigger happy though.


----------



## mrjack

mtb211 said:


> cool man, I finally beat that... Im working on assasinating this guy.. i hope its not the last mission
> 
> whats your tag



Kapiainen


----------



## mtb211

thanks guys! I will add it next time im at my apartment which wont be probally until Thursday.. I cant believe there are only 6 missions


----------

